# Lcd samsung con sonido pero sin imagen



## TRABANACHIN (May 20, 2012)

Hola, tengo un televisor LCD SAMSUNG que tiene 4 años, desde ayer, se enciende y la imagen que se ve perfecta se va a los 3 segundos de encenderlo, luego se quita y la pantalla se queda negra, todo lo demás funciona perfectamente. 
Un saludo


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 20, 2012)

Una de dos, o se ha estropeado el inverter, o alguna de las lámparas CCFL.
Busca en la web los métodos que existen para comprobar el buen funcionamiento de los inverter, para descartar esa parte.

Un saludo amigo


----------



## yoryolo (May 23, 2012)

a mi parecer amigo debes reemplazar los capacitores de la fuente de poder.... samsung tiene este problema en la mayoria de la fuentes de poder de los tv lcd.....


estoy mas que seguro que es la fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## Jonhatan (May 23, 2012)

coinsido con el reemplazo de los capacitores de la fuente.! el inverter mmm..no creo que sea, y las lamparas pueden ser, comprueba las lamparas.!


----------



## nocta (May 24, 2012)

Puede ser el inverter o las lámparas, como ya dijeron.

Subí fotos de las placas de ambos lados.


----------

